
How .tel Domains Will Change The Web - nreece
http://startupearth.com/2009/02/08/how-tel-domains-will-change-the-web/
======
sanswork
I honestly don't see many people paying a premium just to have a domain record
to list their personal info on. If someone won't buy a domain with an existing
TLD for their personal info why would they pay a premium rate for this? It's
like the white pages asking you to pay a premium to be listed in their book.

You also have the chicken/egg issue. If .tel was popular and people were
asking you for it then I could see the drive to get one but it's not and
without a significant value add(which I am just not seeing) I don't see it
taking off.

It looks to me like just another company trying to cash in on the gold rush of
a TLD that comes from the mid-large size companies buying up a bunch of
domains to cover their trademarks and little else.

~~~
pideon
I agree, a .tel domain will likely be useful for corporates, but for the
individual there is little incentive, except for the fact that .tel doesn't
need hosting. The details are stored on the DNS entry, which could be quite
useful.

Time will tell.

